# Tebola Raupen Geheimtip



## Zander Hunter (9. April 2005)

Hollo zusammen,
ich habe letztens auf Tera Nova einen bericht gesehen wo es um Angelköder ging.
Da wurden Tebola Raupen (oder so Ähnlich) als Geheimtip für Aal und Zander genannt.
Kennt jemand die Raupen und schon einer Erfahrung damit.

Danke für eure Anbtworten


----------



## darth carper (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Die Tebo-Raupen (unter diesem Namen werden sie verkauft, das andere ist Ebola) gibt es seit einiger Zeit auf dem Markt. 
Ich habe auch von guten Fängen auf diese Köder gehört und habe sie auch schon selbst vor einigen jahren ausprobiert. Die Fänge waren aber eher enttäuschend. Da lief der gute alte Tauwurm immer besser.
Bei meinem Händler waren sie anfangs ein großer Renner, jetzt führt er sie glaube ich gar nicht mehr. So gut können sie also gar nicht sein.


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

hallo  also ich habe  die auch shon  mal an den haken gehabt un muss sagen das ich wie schon gesagt  tauwurm-made-rotwurm immer noch am besten laufen weil ein freund von mir is auch schon letzte jahr ein schöner zander auf rot wurm  gegangen warum frage ich mich  heute  noch war ein schöner zander von 5 kilo aber  das  is  eben das was  des fischen so von intresse  her macht weil mann ja  immer wieder  neue  sachen erlebt die man net glauben will also die  raupen lass ich auch weg  vor allen muss ich die  bei  meinen händler  vorbestellen  um die zu bekommen un die extra  kosten sind  mir  dann auch zu hoch für die rauben also am anfang top jetzt  nehm ich die net mehr|wavey:


----------



## Zander Hunter (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Dank euch für die Antworten

ich werde dann wohl auch bei den alt bewährten Ködern bleiben 

Danke und Petri Heil


----------



## aalkiller (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Also bei uns im nord-ostsee-kanal ist die teboraupe ein fängiger köder zum fangen von großen aalen. sie wird im sommer benutzt,und zwar dann, wenn es richtig warm ist. also am kanal wird regelmäßig mit tebo auf aal geangelt.


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Kann es sein das die Teurer sind wie ander Köder wie zum beispiel Bienenmaden?


----------



## aalkiller (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

bei uns lag 2004 der preis für tebos bei 3,60€ (inhalt 20 st) und bienenmaden lagen auch bei 3,60€ (inhalt ca 40 st) doch man kann auch ein "nest" tebos bekommen, das sind dann 250 stück für 25€.


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Das geht ja,hab auch vor damit mal auf Aal zu versuchen #6


----------



## Tyron (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Moin

Ich hab mit Tebos auch schon schöne Forellenstrecken am Forellensee gefangen... Die auf dem Pic angeköderte Raupe ist perfekt aufgezogen#6 #6


----------



## eiksor (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

und wo bekomm ich die nun am besten her ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*



			
				eiksor schrieb:
			
		

> und wo bekomm ich die nun am besten her ?


 
ich denke mal aus dem Angelladen. Bei uns führt sie ein Angel-Center


----------



## dorschhai (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Na ja so neu sind die Tebos nun auch nicht! Ich kenne die schon seit vielen vielen Jahren und habe sie auch oft getestet. Das einzige was wirklich gut darauf gebissen hat waren Forellen im Fluss, sonst war die Ausbaute eher mau. Mit Wurm lief da mehr! Frag einfach mal im Angelladen die bestellen bei Großhändlern, wenn du Glück hast haben die gute Konditionen und du kannst auch Kleinstmengen bestellen.


----------



## ollidi (12. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Ich habe im Mittellandkanal schon wahre Sternstunden mit Tebos erleben können. Allerdings auch nur im Hochsommer. Ansonsten war der gute alte Tauwurm fängiger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Also Mehlwürmer als Tierfutter sind deutlich billiger und wenn die Fische auf was braunes Raupiges stehen auch ganz gut.

10-15 EURocent für'n Köderwürmchen ist nun mal echt zuviel, Würmer, Fliegen, Raupen, Grashüpfer kann man gut selberfangen, nur die Fliegenmaden und eben Mehlwürmer muß ich kaufen.


----------



## aalkiller (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

*1995* habe ich zum ersten mal mit *tebomaden auf aal * geangelt. da ging am *NOK* ein gerücht um, das es ein super köder zum aalangeln ist. na als aaljäger ab in den nächsten angelladen und tebos gekauft. es war mitten im sommer. zu dieser zeit wurden recht wenig aale gefangen. am wasser dann zwei ruten mit tauwurm raus und eine mit tebo. nach zwei stunden hatte ich weder auf tebo noch auf wurm einen biss. und da ich zum wurm damals noch mehr vertrauen hatte angelte ich dann nur noch mit wurm. gefangen hatte ich an diesem tag nichts. das ganze spiel wiederholte sich bei den nächsten angelversuchen. immer wieder hörte ich aber das grosse aale von anderen mit tebos gefangen wurden, und ich bekamm keinen.

das sollte sich aber ändern. eines tages beschloss ich, nur diese *tebos* mit ans wasser zu nehmen, damit ich ja nicht in versuchung komme, einen wurm an die angel zu machen. an diesem tag fing ich 5 aale auf tebo, wo alle aale so *ca. 1 pfund * wogen. seit diesem tage habe ich im sommer bei uns am NOK nur noch tebos und auch bienenmaden mit am wasser.

mit den *bienenmaden*(mit denen fische ich seit 2000) hatte ich so ein ähnliches erlebniss, ist bei uns ebenfalls ein *sommerköder*

die tebomade und auch die bienenmade haben öle im körper welche sich im warmen wasser sehr gut verbreiten. durch dieses öl hat die teboraupe ihren typischen geruch. wenn ich am kanal angler treffe dann kann man schon riechen ob er mit tebos fischt.

mal ein bild von den bienenmaden (wachsmottenraupe)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Muss ich auch mal probieren. Cool sehen die aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Ich nehme Tepo-Raupen oft beim Feedern in der Elbe auf Brassen-Die Tepo-Raupe kommt dann immer zum Einsatz,wenn die Brassen keine Maden oder Pikos wollen.Die Tepo-Raupe hat mir schon oft den Angeltag gerettet#6 


bye jonas#h


----------



## blinkerkatze (23. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Hallo ihr Tebospezies
Ich meine alles was auf Gerüche im Wasser reagiert wird auf den Tebo anspringen, da dieser so sinkt das man denn Geruch nicht so schnell wieder weg bekommt. Er kann für Flunder und Aal gut als Lockmittel eingesetzt werden. Man muss davon ausgehen um so kälter das Wasser um so mehr Lockstoff.


----------



## HarryHecht (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Ich habe mal nachgefragt bei uns kosten die raupen 3 € 50 stück fängt man da wirklich aale????? Braucht man da auch eine specielle Montage???? Oder einfach Grund oder Pose!


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

@ all

Habe die Teile im letzten Jahr div. Male getestet.
Hamburger Elbaale und die Forellen in den umliegenden Fo-puffs mochten sie nicht#d .
Einzig ein kleiner Aland aus der Alster hat darauf gebissen, war wohl ein Versehen ;+ ;+ :q


----------



## aalkiller (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

im nord ostsee kanal sind die bienenmaden und teboraupen sehr fängig, in der elbe dagegen habe ich bisher noch keinen aal damit gefangen. angeboten werden sie an einer grundmontage.

und im gegesatz zu fischkoopp konnte ich am forellenpuff schon reichlich forellen mit geschleppten Bienenmaden und tebo`s fangen


----------



## HarryHecht (24. April 2005)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

hat jemand schon erfahrunng mit der raupe an einem stillen gewässer gemacht???????


----------



## E.S.O.X (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Ich habe erst ca. 3-4 mal den Fischen die Teboraupen als Köder angeboten und gleich einen Aal von 74cm fangen können... wenn das nicht für sich spricht...
Der Aal wurde an einem Kanal mit Hilfe einer Stellfischrute von 6,50 m direkt über der Steinpackung gefangen.
Ich kann diesen Köder nur weierempfehlen!


----------



## Smanhu (6. April 2009)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

Also ich habe sie zum Angeln auf Forellen genommen, mit halbsinkendem Spirolino. Statt Teig ne Raupe drauf gemacht. Die Forellen scheinen darauf abzufahren. Vielleicht liegt das an der rötlichen Farbe der Raupen. Ich war da nicht an einem Kilo-Teich, sondern an einem normalen Forellensee. Ich fand nur den Preis von 4€ für ca. 10 Raupen ein wenig teuer. Aber wie gesagt, bei Forellen scheints zu funktionieren! Werd sie beim nächsten Mal wieder verwenden.:m


----------



## Forellenhunterhoy (15. April 2009)

*AW: Tebola Raupen Geheimtip*

das ist wirklich der top 1 köder


----------

